# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Regimen ambiental de caudales - Caudal Ecológico

## Salut

Aupa gente!

En estos días de intensas lluvias, la expresión que más he visto es "agua a la mar"... entre otras muchas quejas sobre desembalses.

Seguro que muchos ya lo sabreis, pero es muy importante ambientalmente que al menos una buena parte del agua del río vaya a la mar. Las crecidas que tanto escandalizan a ciertos sectores también tienen sus funciones ecológicas (los daños materiales es porque mucho ignorante construye en zonas inundables).

Hasta fechas muy recientes solamente se contemplaba lo que llamaban  *"caudal ecológico"*: un caudal mínimo del 10% sobre el caudal medio en régimen natural.

Obviamente este valor es un "porque yo lo valgo", sin validez alguna. Y se da la circunstancia de que, al ser sólo un valor mínimo, ha permitido la extraña y antinatural situación de que muchos tramos de río lleven más agua en verano que en invierno.


En oposición a este despropósito, se ha empezado a sugerir la necesidad de implantar un *"régimen ambiental de caudales"*, obtenido a partir del estudio de la ecología del río. Normalmente se impondrían unos caudales máximos y unos mínimos para cada mes del año, y un régimen promedio.




> desarrollado en respuesta al creciente interés de usar la variabilidad natural para recomendar caudales ambientales y no insistir con el uso de un caudal mínimo a lo largo de todo el año que asegure la salud de las especies y el mantenimiento del ecosistema fluvial. En este método se reconoce que la variación hidrológica juega un papel importante en la estructura de la diversidad biótica, además de controlar las condiciones de hábitat dentro del canal, llanuras de inundación, humedales, etc. El principal objetivo de este método consiste en definir políticas de gestión a partir de 32 indicadores relacionados con la corriente, llamados Indicadores de Alteración Hidrológica (Indicators of Hydrologic Alteration  IHA). Los IHA identifican las componentes del régimen natural de caudales en magnitud, frecuencia, periodicidad y duración [Richter et al., 1997], y con ellos se hacen recomendaciones del rango en el cual pueden variar sin perjudicar al ecosistema fluvial.


En algunas cuencas ya se está empezando a estudiar este régimen. Os pongo algunos datos del Segura (estudios hechos hasta 2005):




EDIT: Voy añadiendo enlaces de cómo calcular el régimen ambiental de caudales.

Algunos fundamentos teóricos
Demanda para ictiofauna (en cristiano: peces)

----------


## Salut

Un post en otro hilo, que explica en muy pocas palabras el importante papel de las crecidas:




> Las crecidas de los ríos son necesarias. Primero para limpiar el cauce, y al mismo tiempo proteger la vida acuática.
>  Un cauce enlodado no puede albergar la vida de insectos acuáticos que viven entre las gravas del fondo. Insectos vitales para el alimento de los peces autóctonos que viven en el río.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, un fondo de grava limpia es el frezadero natural de nuestros peces. Sin ella muchos se ven abocados a la extinción.
> 
> Se da además la circunstancia de que los depredadores introducidos no necesitan gravas, realizan la puesta en las plnatas o en nidos en el lodo.
> 
>  Un desastre total.
> 
> ...


Hilo "algunas consecuencias del trasvase"


Para quien sepa algo de inglés, también le recomiendo leer el hilo de las crecidas controladas en el Cañón del Colorado, donde explican una experiencia muy interesante de desembalses masivos para crear crecidas controladas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://ocw.um.es/ciencias/ecologia/e...anago-1998.pdf

EL CONCEPTO DE CAUDAL ECOLÓGICO Y CRITERIOS PARA SU
APLICACIÓN EN LOS RÍOS ESPAÑOLES

Diego García de Jalón y Marta González del Tánago
Departamento de Ingeniería Forestal
Escuela de Ingenieros de Montes
Universidad Politécnica de Madrid

1. INTRODUCCION
El uso de las Obras Hidráulicas origina una regulación artificial de caudales que afecta profundamente a la fauna reófila, no ya por las grandes fluctuaciones de nivel provocadas (la mayoría de ellas mucho más dramáticas que las debidas a la torrencialidad natural), sino también por el desfase temporal en que ocurren respecto a la fenología natural (Ward y Stanford, 1979; Petts, 1984).
Las Obras Hidráulicas son tan abundantes en los ecosistemas fluviales que, en la actualidad, son pocos los ríos cuyos caudales no están regulados artificialmente. Por ello, la Gestión del Agua y de los recursos biológicos con ella relacionados debe enfrentarse con frecuencia a la problemática que estas obras originan y en concreto cuantificar los caudales circulantes mínimos capaces de mantener los ecosistemas de los tramos de río regulados.
La creciente demanda social de un medio ambiente mas limpio ha impuesto en la planificación hidráulica la consideración de que en los cauce regulados circulen, al menos, unos 'caudales ecológicos' o 'caudales mínimos medioambientales'. El concepto de estos "caudales ecológicos" comprende enfoques científicos que normalmente ocupan a profesionales diferentes, con áreas de trabajo disjuntas. El término caudal es elemento básico de hidraúlicos e ingenieros gestores del recurso agua, mientras que el adjetivo ecológico nos refiere al mundo de la biología y de la gestión de la naturaleza. Por ello, la fijación de caudales ecológicos es una tarea con una clara vocación multidisciplinar.
Las Confederaciones Hidrográficas y otros Organos de Cuenca, debido a su carencia de personal con formación limnológica, ha fijado, con frecuencia, unos 'caudales ecológicos' en base a unos criterios meramente hidrológicos que nada o poco tienen que ver con la ecología. Así la Ley de Aguas obliga a las Confederaciones Hidrográficas a fijar en los respectivos Planes Hidrológicos unos caudales ecológicos en todos los ríos regulados, en los
que existen por lo general marcados conflictos entre los diferentes usuarios del agua; y ello, además, en un momento en que el agua es un recurso cada vez más escaso. En esta coyuntura, los gestores del agua no pueden esperar a que se completen todas las investigaciones necesarias sobre los requerimientos de hábitat de las diferentes especies, y deben de tomar
decisiones en este sentido.
Por otra parte se han desarrollado unas ideas sobre caudales mínimos pensando en la mejora de la calidad de las aguas. Según estas ideas se define el criterio de que los caudales ecológicos sean aquellos capaces de diluir los vertidos contaminantes que existan en el tramo de aguas abajo. Ello supone un claro error, pues no hay que confundir el tema de "cantidad"
con el de "calidad", ya que la aplicación de caudales ecológicos exige como condición previa unas aguas no contaminadas. De nada sirve tener suficiente caudal para el desarrollo de organismos acuáticos, si la contaminación de esas aguas lo impide. Además, según este criterio, a un río sin vertidos le correspondería un caudal ecológico nulo.
Existe una bibliografía abundante sobre esta temática de fijación de caudales
ecológicos, con diferentes criterios de base. El criterio más coherente es el que liga las exigencias de hábitat que tienen las especies fluviales con las variaciones de las características de éste en función de los caudales circulantes. Diversos autores han utilizado metodologías
basadas en este criterio, entre los que cabe señalar a Tennant (1976), que analiza cualitativamente el hábitat piscícola en función de la hidrología de la cuenca vertiente; a White (1976), que desarrolla un análisis hidráulico entre los caudales circulantes y el perímetro mojado del cauce, asumiendo una relación creciente entre éste y la capacidad biogénica del río. Y finalmente, a Stalnaker (1979) y Bovee (1982), quienes desarrollan un método (IFIM,
Instream Flows Incremental Methodology) basado en las relaciones cuantitativas entre los caudales circulantes y los parámetros físicos e hidráulicos que determinan el hábitat biológico.
Esta última metodología está siendo utilizada ampliamente en Norteamérica. Gore y Nestler (1988) han presentado un análisis crítico de la misma, apuntando las líneas de investigación para su desarrollo y mejora. Souchon (1983) ya propuso su adaptación a los ríos franceses y Gustard (1987) a los del Reino Unido.
En España, hay una demanda legal de fijación de caudales ecológicos establecida en los Planes Hidrológicos, pero cuya definición no está precisada (Manteiga y Olmeda, 1992). Sin embargo, también se han realizado los primeros intentos de aplicar la metodología IFIM a nuestros ríos (García de Jalón, 1990; Cubillo et al. 1990), e iniciado el desarrollo de otras nuevas (Palau, 1994).
Sin embargo, lo que resulta vital es tener un concepto claro de lo que llamamos 'caudal ecológico', máxime cuando hay una pléyade de vocablos cuya indefinición les hace sinónimos en la práctica: caudales de compensación, caudales medioambientales, caudales de mantenimiento, caudales mínimos, caudales de reserva,...etc.
Nosotros hemos optado por el término 'ecológico' pues tiene unas connotaciones claras tanto para el público en general como para los técnicos, políticos y gestores del agua, y aunque se puede argumentar que el término 'ecológico' científicamente no tiene un significado estricto, es claro que su uso cotidiano se lo ha dado de facto.

2. DEFINICIONES DE CAUDAL ECOLOGICO
Un caudal circulante por un cauce podría ser considerado como ecológico, siempre que fuese capaz de mantener el funcionamiento, composición y estructura del ecosistema fluvial que ese cauce contiene en condiciones naturales.
Es evidente que existe una gama amplia de caudales circulantes que son ecológicos para un determinado cauce. Así podríamos definir, dentro de esta gama de caudales, entre unos extremos máximos y otros mínimos. En los casos más frecuentes, en que el agua es considerado un recurso escaso, nos interesará especialmente ese valor mínimo. Pero habrá casos en que será necesario vaciar muy rápidamente un embalse (ante la amenaza de
inundaciones, la necesidad de producción hidroeléctrica, o de trasvase de aguas), y en estos casos habrá que fijar también los valores máximos del caudal circulante por el cauce, para mantener la estabilidad de los recursos biológicos.
Dos cuestiones significativas surgen de esta definición a la hora de cuantificar esos caudales ecológicos:
10) )A qué comunidad, cuya composición, estructura y funcionamiento se pretende mantener, se refiere?
20) )Como evaluar los impactos de las diferentes detracciones al caudal natural, y como averiguar cual es la máxima detracción que permite el mantenimiento del ecosistema?
A la primera cuestión es conceptual y existen diversas respuestas, desde aquellas que
se refieren a las comunidades existentes al construirse la presa o el transvase, hasta aquellas que hablan de mantener las comunidades que en estado natural prístino. Así, la legislación francesa (Loi 84/512) que habla de 'unos caudales mínimos que garanticen la vida, circulación y reproducción de las especies que pueblan las aguas en el momento de la instalación de la
obra'. Según esta interpretación los ríos ya contaminados, canalizados o regulados se debería buscar caudales ecológicos que mantuvieran unas comunidades degradadas, lo cual parece un objetivo absurdo.
Por el contrario, pretender conservar las comunidades naturales y pristinas en nuestros ríos es una tarea imposible, por la sencilla razón de que no existen. En teoría, los ríos naturales serían aquellos que estén en condiciones pristinas, es decir que en ellos el Hombre no ha intervenido significativamente. Dados los tiempos históricos en que nos hallamos, es imposible encontrar un ecosistema fluvial no intervenido, y muy especialmente en Europa.
Aunque no tenemos ningún "río natural prístino" que nos sirva de referencia, si existen algunos ríos y muchos tramos fluviales que han sido poco intervenidos por el Hombre o, si lo han sido en el pasado, se han recuperado. Estos ríos y tramos fluviales son los que denominamos "naturales". Por tanto, valoramos su naturalidad en función del grado de su escasa perturbación (inafección) por las actividades humanas.
En dichos ríos naturales existe un equilibrio entre los procesos físicos que se
desarrollan en la cuenca vertiente y en el cauce del río (sin duda influidos moderadamente por las actividades humanas). Adaptada a este equilibrio existe una comunidad biológica, compuesta por microorganismos, plantas y animales, cuya estructura y funcionamiento dependen de las características del río.
Nosotros entendemos que las comunidades de referencia que los caudales ecológicos deben de conservar son estas comunidades 'naturales' que se han adaptado a la perturbación moderada que el Hombre ha ejercido sobre ellos, mediante cambios obvios en su estructura, composición y funcionamiento, pero sin disminuir su complejidad estructural ni su biodiversidad y sosteniendo su integridad ecológica. Tenemos numerosos ejemplos de ecosistemas intervenidos con una gestión sostenible cuya biodiversidad no es inferior a la de sus respectivos ecosistemas naturales, como ejemplo claro basta citar a la dehesa mediterránea. Como dicen Covich et al. (1995) la integridad ecológica de los ecosistemas naturales, actuales o que hayan existido en el pasado, no es necesariamente superior que la de los ecosistemas intervenidos'.
Por desgracia, en numerosos ríos la comunidad natural ha desaparecido debido a los impactos severos a que están sometidas. En estos ríos la fijación de caudales ecológicos debe realizarse tomando como objetivo a conservar la comunidad que, potencialmente, viviría allí
en el caso de desaparecer dichos impactos. Por tanto es necesario averiguar cual es la comunidad natural potencial del río, por comparación con otros ríos próximos, u otros tramos del mismo río de características similares, que estén menos perturbados.
En cuanto a la segunda cuestión relativa al límite máximo de aguas que se pueden extraer del río sin afectar a la conservación de sus comunidades naturales, la respuesta es metodológica y existen dos tipos de técnicas principalmente: a) aquellos métodos que se basan en datos históricos sobre los estiajes que de forma natural han ocurrido; b) aquellos basados en las pautas de variación del hábitat acuático (o cualquiera de sus componentes) con los caudales circulantes. En ambas metodologías el criterio para la fijación de caudales ecológicos reside en evaluar la flexibilidad del ecosistema o de sus comunidades: en efecto, las comunidades fluviales han evolucionado adaptadas a las fluctuaciones de caudales, respondiendo con cambios estructurales y funcionales a las disminuciones de caudal circulante.
Esta respuesta, dentro de un rango de extracciones de caudal, es de carácter elástico.
Si las extracciones hacen que el caudal circulante disminuya por debajo de un determinado umbral, la respuesta de la comunidad fluvial dejará de ser elástica para convertirse en plástica, es decir que los cambios originados en ella dejan de ser reversibles, y la comunidad no se recupera de las perturbaciones ocasionadas por la falta de aguas circulantes. La cuantificación
de los caudales mínimos ecológicos busca estos umbrales, fijando los valores por encima de ellos en una proporción que depende de la duración de los mismos y de la resiliencia ecológica de la comunidad.
Esta definición, puede ser satisfactoria desde el punto de vista teórico, pero desde luego su cuantificación desde el punto de vista práctico resulta controvertida debido a la difícil comprobación de cual es el límite (caudal mínimo) compatible con esa resiliencia ecológica, y en especial a la falta de datos. Es obvio que se necesita investigar la respuesta de las comunidades fluviales a la disminución de los caudales circulantes, basandose en
experiencias que utilicen las obras de regulación hidráulica en los diferentes tipos de ríos.

3. FIJACIÓN DE CAUDALES ECOLÓGICOS BÁSICOS
En la práctica la fijación de unos caudales ecológicos se hace basandose en dos tipos
de criterios:
1) análisis de los regímenes de caudales históricos
2) análisis de la variación del hábitat con los caudales circulantes
El primer criterio estudia en especial los estiajes naturales de los ríos en la idea de que las comunidades fluviales han evolucionado sometidos a determinados tipos de regímenes de caudales y por tanto sus ciclos biológicos y requerimientos ecológicos están adaptados a las
variaciones estacionales propias de dicho régimen. Así mismo, están adaptadas a tolerar unos caudales mínimos durante un estío mas o menos largo, e incluso pueden tolerar caudales muy exiguos durante uno o varios días, que obviamente no pueden mantener durante periodos largos a los que no estén adaptados. En la actualidad se está trabajando en esta linea en la
cuenca del Ebro (Palau y Alcazar, 1996) y en la del Tajo (Baeza y García de Jalón, en prensa).
El segundo criterio, desarrollado hace tiempo (Stalnaker, 1979 ; Bovee, 1982)
principalmente a través de la metodología IFIM-PHABSIM (o similares), y cuya utilización se generalizado en todo el mundo. Este criterio liga las exigencias de hábitat de las especies fluviales, con las variaciones de las características de éste en función de los caudales circulantes. La base conceptual de esta metodología reside en conocer los requerimientos de caudal circulante de
algunas especies o de determinadas comunidades reófilas, y de su distribución en el tiempo, para poder evaluar las necesidades de caudal con objeto de mantener sus poblaciones.
Con cualquiera de los dos criterios que se utilice los que se obtiene son unos caudales ecológicos básicos, que reciben diversas denominaciones (mínimos, aconsejables, óptimos, de mantenimiento, ) según el método utilizado para su calculo, o su nivel de exigencia ecológica.
Estos caudales básicos representan estimaciones de las condiciones límites de tolerancia a la escasez de caudal, o como dijimos anteriormente los umbrales de la resiliencia de la comunidad.

4. REGÍMEN DE CAUDALES ECOLÓGICOS
Las exigencias de hábitat y de caudales circulantes por parte de los peces y de las comunidades reófilas no son las mismas a lo largo de las diferentes estaciones, sino que existen temporadas críticas en las cuales estas exigencias se hacen más perentorias. Así los periodos de freza y de desarrollo de los embriones exigen unos caudales determinados sin crecidas, y en las épocas estivales con aguas cálidas, los salmónidos exigen aguas más rápidas para poder tolerar la escasez de oxígeno disuelto. Por ello los caudales ecológicos circulantes han de ser mayores en estas épocas críticas y por lo tanto estos caudales, si deseamos que sean mínimos, han de fluctuar de unas estaciones del año a otras.
Se necesita, pues, definir un Régimen de Caudales Ecológicos con el fin de proteger el hábitat fluvial en todos los estados de desarrollo de las especies acuáticas. Ciertamente las especies han evolucionado de acuerdo con estas pautas de fluctuación y en ocasiones las utilizan para programar sus ciclos de vida de manera más eficiente y por ello, parece lógico imitar a la fluctuación estacional que se da en el régimen natural a la hora de establecer el régimen de caudales ecológicos. Por tanto, deberemos modular dicho régimen de acuerdo con las fluctuaciones naturales haciéndolas compatibles con los mínimos determinados por los criterios de exigencia de hábitat comentados anteriormente.
A partir de los caudales ecológicos básicos establecidos, estamos en condiciones de elaborar unos regímenes de caudales ecológicos utilizando la curva de caudales medios mensuales (en régimen natural), ajustando el valor mensual mínimo de esta curva al valor de caudal ecológico básico y calculando los caudales de los restantes meses de forma proporcional. Es decir que elegimos el mes del año en el que el régimen natural toma un valor
medio mensual menor, y le asignamos dicho caudal ecológico básico. El régimen caudales ecológicos debe fluctuar a lo largo del año siguiendo la pauta similar a la del régimen natural,
y para ello, disminuiremos los valores mensuales medios de este en una proporción igual a la relación entre el caudal ecológico y el caudal medio mensual natural mínimo.
La torrencialidad de los regímenes de los ríos mediterráneos se refleja no solo en una fuerte oscilación estacional, sino también en una fuerte fluctuación interanual. Este hecho debe recogerse en la propuesta de régimen de caudales ecológico, puesto que las especies autóctonas han evolucionado sometidas al mismo, y en dichas condiciones son las mejor adaptadas y más competitivas (frente a otras introducidas, que son cada vez más numerosas).
Por ello vamos a considerar diferentes regímenes de caudales ecológicos según se trate de años húmedos, años secos, e incluso años extremadamente secos.
Con frecuencia el calculo del Caudal Ecológico Básico conduce a un intervalo de indeterminación de caudales, cuyos valores extremos pueden tomarse de referencia de base para años húmedos (caudal más alto del intervalo) y años secos (el más bajo). El régimen ecológico en años secos o húmedos se puede definir, análogamente, tomando respectivamente
cada caudal extremo como criterio base para el mes de menor caudal natural, y el resto de los meses les asignamos unos caudales proporcionales a la fluctuación natural mensual.
De esta forma tenemos un régimen de caudal ecológico menor para los años secos, que en el caso de los húmedos. Este régimen tiene una fluctuación similar a la que se da naturalmente durante los años secos, y en los meses de estiaje se aseguran unos caudales capaces de mantener suficiente hábitat para la supervivencia durante la sequía.
En ríos en que la torrencialidad es mas acusada, se observa que la fluctuación
estacional en su régimen natural sigue diferentes pautas en los años de lluvias normales con las que se dan en aquellas de sequía. En general, la fluctuación es menos acusada y los máximos mensuales tienden a retrasarse de Febrero-Marzo en los años húmedos a Marzo-Abril en los secos. Por la existencia de estas diferencias hemos adoptado en los Regímenes de Caudales
Ecológicos Secos una pauta de fluctuación proporcional a la que ocurre naturalmente en los años secos. Para ello, se ha definido el Régimen Natural de los Años Secos como el determinado por el caudal medio mensual de la serie natural de los años secos, definiendose estos últimos como aquellos cuyo caudal medio anual es menor que la mitad del modulo natural.
Para los años con sequía extraordinaria, se propone un régimen con caudales en los meses de estiaje iguales a los del régimen de años secos, y el resto del año con una fluctuación atenuada a la mitad de la fluctuación de los años secos. Con ello se pretende en estos años extremos hacer lo más compatible posible la demanda de agua (que resultará prioritaria puesto que se tratará principalmente de demanda de abastecimiento a poblaciones) con la demanda
ecológica. El régimen de caudales ecológicos cede en los máximos que son totalmente almacenables por las obras de regulación hidráulica al encontrarse bastante vacías.
El régimen natural de caudales en ríos que drenan cuencas áridas además de ser bastante torrencial presenta generalmente estiajes muy acusados, alcanzando con frecuencia la sequía completa del cauce (ríos temporales). Debido a que la dimensión y la morfología de los cauces son perfiladas por los caudales 'generadores del cauce' o 'bankfull discharge' (asimilables a la 'avenida ordinaria'), mientras que, los caudales ecológicos básicos se determinan en función de esta morfología del cauce y del hábitat que supone, puede darse el caso de que los caudales de los meses de estiajes sean inferiores a los caudales mínimos básicos.
En estos ríos de régimen acusadamente torrencial hemos definido su régimen de caudales ecológicos respetando su estiaje natural, es decir en los meses en que sus caudales naturales son inferiores a los caudales mínimos básicos se toman los caudales naturales. En estos casos, la fluctuación en los restantes meses se hace, no proporcionalmente al mínimo mensual, sino proporcional al modulo de la serie.
En la figura 1 se exponen los regímenes de caudales (natural, observado y ecológicos) en ríos mediterráneos. Si comparamos estos diferentes tipos de regímenes podremos evaluar su significado y costes de una gestión ambiental. Es de resaltar las grandes diferencias entre las pautas de fluctuación observado y los que debería de ser el régimen natural (río Genil). En la tabla nº1 se exponen los porcentajes del régimen de caudales naturales y del régimen observado medio, que los regímenes ecológico, mínimo y extremo representan.
Finalmente, quedaría por definir que se entiende por año húmedo, seco y
extremadamente seco. En los ríos regulados mediante embalses podemos realizarlo en función de las existencias de agua en los embalses de la cuenca o subcuenca correspondiente al comienzo del año hidrológico. Se propone el siguiente criterio:
Años Húmedos: llenado embalses > 50 %
Años Secos: llenado embalses entre 25 - 50 %
Años Extremos: llenado embalses < 25 %
En el caso de los ríos sin infraestructura hidráulica reguladora se propone un criterio similar, en función de las precipitaciones habidas en la cuenca durante los dos años anteriores, según una media ponderada, y en relación con las precipitaciones medias de series de más de 25 años.
Fijación de avenidas de mantenimiento del cauce
El cauce, y por lo tanto el hábitat que representa, se encuentra en equilibrio
geomorfológico con los caudales que circulan por él. La disminución de caudales circulantes puede ocasionar un proceso de sedimentación que reduciría el tamaño del cauce y una perdida de calidad del hábitat. Las avenidas ordinarias coinciden aproximadamente con los denominados 'caudales generadores del cauce' (bankfull discharge) que son los que de forma natural conforman el cauce.
Por ello un régimen de caudales ecológicos debe tener en cuenta la existencia de avenidas de tal magnitud con frecuencias entre uno y dos años con objeto de mantener en buenas condiciones el sustrato del río y la vegetación riparia, adaptando asímismo dicho régimen a las necesidades de otras especies presentes en el ecosistema. En los río más torrenciales y que drenan cuencas áridas su frecuencia e intensidad puede ser mayor.
Para su calculo estricto habría que analizar la serie de caudales naturales y estudiar los valores máximos para periodos de recurrencias de 1,5 a dos años. Si el cauce se encuentra poco regulado o desde no hace muchos años, se pueden utilizar las secciones del cauce y determinar, utilizando el modelo hidráulico, el caudal que llena el cauce como la avenida ordinaria. Finalmente, como aproximación rápida se puede estimar este caudal en base a la media de los caudales máximos diarios de una serie de mas de diez años.
Tabla nº 1.- Porcentajes del régimen de caudales naturales y del régimen observado medio, que los regímenes ecológico, mínimo y extremo representan
% de caudales naturales % de caudales observados
Tramos Húmedo Seco Extremo Húmedo Seco Extremo
Guadalquivir
Mengibar 25 13 8 36 19 11
Genil
Puente Genil 25 11 7 36 16 11
Para terminar es conveniente advertir que, estos regímenes de caudales han sido evaluados en las condiciones actuales de aprovechamiento y explotación del recurso agua, y teniendo en cuenta la resiliencia, o capacidad de recuperación, de las comunidades fluviales.
Esta capacidad depende en gran medida del potencial colonizador de las especies ubicadas en Fijación de avenidas de mantenimiento del cauce
El cauce, y por lo tanto el hábitat que representa, se encuentra en equilibrio
geomorfológico con los caudales que circulan por él. La disminución de caudales circulantes
puede ocasionar un proceso de sedimentación que reduciría el tamaño del cauce y una perdida de calidad del hábitat. Las avenidas ordinarias coinciden aproximadamente con los denominados 'caudales generadores del cauce' (bankfull discharge) que son los que de forma natural conforman el cauce.
Por ello un régimen de caudales ecológicos debe tener en cuenta la existencia de
avenidas de tal magnitud con frecuencias entre uno y dos años con objeto de mantener en buenas condiciones el sustrato del río y la vegetación riparia, adaptando asímismo dicho régimen a las necesidades de otras especies presentes en el ecosistema. En los río más torrenciales y que drenan cuencas áridas su frecuencia e intensidad puede ser mayor.
Para su calculo estricto habría que analizar la serie de caudales naturales y estudiar los valores máximos para periodos de recurrencias de 1,5 a dos años. Si el cauce se encuentra poco regulado o desde no hace muchos años, se pueden utilizar las secciones del cauce y determinar, utilizando el modelo hidráulico, el caudal que llena el cauce como la avenida ordinaria. Finalmente, como aproximación rápida se puede estimar este caudal en base a la media de los caudales máximos diarios de una serie de mas de diez años.


Para terminar es conveniente advertir que, estos regímenes de caudales han sido evaluados en las condiciones actuales de aprovechamiento y explotación del recurso agua, y teniendo en cuenta la resiliencia, o capacidad de recuperación, de las comunidades fluviales.
Esta capacidad depende en gran medida del potencial colonizador de las especies ubicadas en los tramos de aguas arriba y en los afluentes secundarios. Sin embargo, si los aprovechamientos hidráulicos aumentan, tanto en intensidad como en extensión, disminuirá dicha resiliencia y por tanto los regímenes cuantificados en este trabajo se tornarán insuficientes.
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1282388605
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1282388629

5. BIBLIOGRAFIA
BAEZA, D. y GARCÍA DE JALÓN (en prensa) Caracterización del Régimen de
Caudales en 16 ríos de la Cuenca del Tajo atendiendo a criterios biológicos. Limnetica.
BOVEE, K.D. 1982 A Guide to Stream Habitat Analysis using the Instream Flow
Incremental Methodology. Instr. Flow Inf. Paper 12. USDI Fish and Wildl. Serv. Washington.
248 pp.
COVICH, A.P., W.H. CLEMENTS, K.D. FAUSCH, J.D. STEDNICK, J.D. WILKINS y S.R.
ABT 1995 Ecological integrity and western water management: a Colorado perspective.
Water in the Balance. n1 3. Colorado Water Resources Research. Institute Colorado State
University.
CHOW, V.T. 1985 Hidráulica de los canales abiertos. Edit. Diana. México. 633 pp.
CUBILLO, F. , C. CASADO y V. CASTRILLO. Estudio de Regímenes de Caudales
Mínimos en los Cauces de la Comunidad de Madrid. Agencia de Medio Ambiente. Madrid.
305 pg.
GARCIA DE JALON, D. 1987 River Regulation in Spain. Reg. Rivers: Res. & Mngt. 1, 343-
348.
GARCIA DE JALON, D. 1990. Técnicas hidrobiológicas para la fijación de caudales ecológicos mínimos. En: Libro homenaje al Profesor D. M. García de Viedma. 183-196. A.
Ramos, A. Notario & R. Baragaño (eds.). FUCOVASA. UPM. Madrid.
GORE, J.A. y J.M. NESTLER 1988 Instream Flows in Perspective. Regul. Riv. Res. &
Mngt. 2, 93-102.
GUSTARD, A. 1987 A study for compensation flows in the United Kingdom. Institute of Hydrology. Wallingford.
MANTEIGA, L. y C. OLMEDA 1992 La regulación del caudal ecológico. Quercus, 78,
44-46.
MASACHS, V. 1948 El régimen de los ríos peninsulares. CSIC. Instituto Lucas Mallada.
Barcelona.
PALAU, A. 1994 Los mal llamados caudales "ecológicos". Bases para una propuesta de cálculo. Obra Pública n1 28 (Ríos II), 84-95.
PALAU, A. y J. ALCAZAR 1996 The basic flow: An approach to calculate minimum environmental instream flows. Procs. 2nd Int. Symp. On Habitat Hydraulics. Vol. A: 547-558.
RALEIGH, R.F., L.D. ZUCKERMAN y P.C. NELSON 1986 Habitat suitability index
models and instream flow suitability curves: Brown trout. U.S. Fish Wildl. Serv. Biol. Rep.
No. 82, Fort Collins. 65 pgs.
SOUCHON, F.Y. 1983 Aproche Methodológique de la Determination des Dèbits
Reserves. CEMAGREF. Serv. Pêche et Hydrobiologie. Lyon.
STALNAKER, C.B. 1979 The use of habitat structure preferenda for establishing flow regimens necessary for maintenance of fish habitat. En: The Ecology of Regulated Rivers. J.V.
Ward y J. Stanford. 326-337. Plennum Press.
TENNANT, D.L. 1976 Instream Flow Regimens for Fish, Wildlife, Recreation and related
Environmental Resources. Procs. on Instream flow needs Symp. 326-327.
WHITE, R.G. 1976 A methodology for recommending stream resource maintenance flows for large rivers. Procs. on Instream flow needs Symp. 376-386.

----------


## REEGE

Caudal ecológico: cosa que tras la construcción de nuestras obras hidráulicas, debería haber por todos nuestros ríos y NO HAY!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Caudal ecológico: cosa que tras la construcción de nuestras obras hidráulicas, debería haber por todos nuestros ríos y NO HAY!!!!


¡mejor definicion, imposible!

----------


## Salut

Métodos para establecer un régimen ambiental de caudales.

Resumiré un poco lo que se comenta en el libro _Restauración de ríos y riberas_ - Marta González del Tánago del Río y Diego García de Jalón Lastra - E.T.S. Ingenieros de Montes


*POR CAUDALES HISTORICOS*

Método Montana (Tennant)

Probablemente sea el más sencillo, pero de dudosa validez universal por ser una extrapolación de la experiencia de otros ríos. El método establece caudales mínimos como porcentaje del caudal medio semestral:



^^ Como puede observarse, se establecen unos valores de verano y de invierno, siendo el nivel más estricto en verano puesto que normalmente el caudal circulante es menor.

Así, si se pretende alcanzar un _buen estado ecológico_ del río, podríamos almacenar hasta el 60% del caudal medio veraniego y hasta el 80% del caudal invernal.

A destacar que estos valores son mínimos, y su extrapolación a todos los ríos es más que dudosa científicamente.



Método Hoppe

Consiste en realizar una distribución de frencuencia, del nº de días al año en que, de media, el caudal excede cierto valor. Gráficamente debería quedar así, mas o menos:


(representación más habitual, aunque sea contraponiendo nº de días vs. caudal en un tramo determinado, no % de días vs. caudal/area vertiente para todo el río)


(esta representación es más habitual para el análisis de avenidas)

Cortando en un determinado nº de días, se puede obtener el valor del caudal ecológico correspondiente.

P. ej. se estima que los 62 días [17%] más caudalosos del año (Q-62) configuran el denominado "Caudal de arrastre" (el que evita la entrada masiva de sedimentos finos en el fondo). Por lo que es necesario que se alcance este valor con cierta frecuencia para evitar la colmatación de ciertos lechos rocosos de importancia para la freza o la alimentación de ciertos organismos.

Para la época de freza (puesta de huevos) se suele considerar adecuado el Q-147 (40%), mientras que para la época de producción y refugio se suele utilizar el Q-294 (80%).


Aunque algo más adaptado a las condiciones locales, sigue teniendo ciertos defectos por ser una extrapolación de experiencias en otros ríos.

Cabe decir, no obstante, que los valores arbitrarios arriba citados (Q62, Q147 y Q294) pueden ser modificados con cierta facilidad con observaciones locales.



*MÉTODOS BIOLÓGICOS*

Citaré sólo el más frecuente

Método IFIM

El método IFIM consiste en comparar las condiciones preferidas por una determinada especie -o grupo de especies-, con el valor de dichas condiciones para cada caudal.

Así, se empieza con una modelación de la hidráulica fluvial para cada transecto de interés, de forma que para un caudal determinado se obtienen valores de temperatura, velocidad o profundidad.

Se comparan esos valores con las preferencias de la especie (normalizados en 1):

(en este caso, la trucha común)

Y se ponderan los valores de las condiciones tomadas en consideración: 
Ci = [C1 * C2 * .... * Cn]^[1/n]

Con este valor se puede calcular el Hábitat Potencial Útil, y con ello la densidad de biomasa piscícola (o de otros organismos) existente.

APU = Qi * Areal





Estas gráficas únicamente interrelacionan caudal con biomasa de una determinada especie. *La decisión de qué densidad de biomasa es aceptable es, una vez más, una decisión política*, en la que pesará sin duda la presión que puedan ejercer ecologistas, pescadores o agricultores.


En todo caso, se suelen establecer una gran variedad de valores:

- _Caudal mínimo_: Es aquel capaz de soportar tanto vida macroinvertebrada como piscícola. Suele considerarse en APU = 1 (_mínimo absoluto_), o APU = 50% de Areal ó Qi = 0,5 (_mínimo de estiaje_).

- _Caudal aconsejable_ o _mínimo óptimo_: Es relativamente arbitrario, normalmente en valor en el que un incremento del APU no supone un incremento sustancial de la biomasa (_mínimo óptimo_), o si alcanza un buen valor de biomasa (_aconsejable_). En este último caso, se suele considerar adecuado 10-20 g/m2 para la trucha o 20-30 g/m2 para ciprínidos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias, Salut. Todavia no se como ni en que medida pero de lo que estoy convencido, en cuanto lo he leido, es que me va a ser muy util, y muy pronto.
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

Lo mismo digo, aunque a mí me sirve para aprender. Eres un Crack.

Aunque, hoy estoy a otras cosas y me tengo que poner a masticarlo un poco más.

 Miedo da lo que pueda estar preparando Ben-Amar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo mismo digo, aunque a mí me sirve para aprender. Eres un Crack.
> 
> Aunque, hoy estoy a otras cosas y me tengo que poner a masticarlo un poco más.
> 
>  Miedo da lo que pueda estar preparando Ben-Amar


Si digo que me va a ser util es que lo habre sabido interpretar en condiciones, "habre aprendido un poco mas". Es logico.

Miedo......¡cobardica! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Para los que estamos interesados en los distintos métodos para fijar caudales ambientales y ampliar la estupenda información puesta por Ben Amar y Salut esta tesis doctoral es muy interesante.

http://oa.upm.es/667/1/07200013.pdf

La encontré anoche y no he tenido demasiado tiempo para echarle un vistazo pero creo que es de especial interés leer lo que se está haciendo en Suiza por ejemplo o en las distintas comunidades autónomas donde se establece algún tipo de criterio científico (Navarra, Pais Vasco o Asturias).

----------


## zapata0076

Me hace gracia la tabla esta donde salen los tramos de río y caudales. y pone:

RIO TAIBILLA DE LA PRESA DE TOMA HASTA CONFLUENCIA CON EL SEGURA 0,17 m3 / s  !!! 

vaya timo, si ese tramo de río esta siempre seco..y excepcionalmente pasa algo de agua....ese tramo tiene un valor ecológico brutal...habitaba trucha común con la mejor pureza genética de todo Albacete...en fin.......me río por no llorar

----------


## cantarin

> Para los que estamos interesados en los distintos métodos para fijar caudales ambientales y ampliar la estupenda información puesta por Ben Amar y Salut esta tesis doctoral es muy interesante.
> 
> http://oa.upm.es/667/1/07200013.pdf


Hola Nodoyuna, 

Lo primero decirte que me alegro que hayas regresado a la escritura, que hacia tiempo que notaba tu ausencia. En segundo lugar es decirte que es una pedazo de tesis. Hay que tener tiempo, no es como leer 100 páginas sino que son casi 700 asique hay que tomarselo con filosofía pero desde luego ahí aprenderemos muchos. Asique nada habrá que fijarse un tiempo para leerla y aprender.

Creo que este es un tema que ha vuelto a ser importante tras el anuncio del ministerio con el agua depurada de Madrid al Tajo, pero bueno, todo sea para saber mas de este mundillo que nos apasiona a todos.

Un saludo y gracias por la información.

----------


## Salut

> Me hace gracia la tabla esta donde salen los tramos de río y caudales. y pone:
> 
> RIO TAIBILLA DE LA PRESA DE TOMA HASTA CONFLUENCIA CON EL SEGURA 0,17 m3 / s  !!! 
> 
> vaya timo, si ese tramo de río esta siempre seco..y excepcionalmente pasa algo de agua....ese tramo tiene un valor ecológico brutal...habitaba trucha común con la mejor pureza genética de todo Albacete...en fin.......me río por no llorar


Viva Zapata!!  :Big Grin: 

Bien, en la tabla inicial se dice que 0,17 m3/s seria el caudal medio si no se realizara ninguna detracción de caudales.

El caudal "de mantenimiento" fijado por la CHS en su Plan Hidrológico de 1998 es de entre 0,102 y 0,138 m3/s, que supongo que indicaría la cantidad de agua necesaria para mantener una buena población de trucha.

Obviamente, lo más difícil del establecimiento de un régimen ambiental de caudales no es calcular el cuánto, sino el concertar con los diferentes usuarios las medidas para garantizar su cumplimiento.


El caso del Taibilla es bastante flagrante, porque se utiliza para abastecer a la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (MCT), que abastece principalmente a municipios de la costa y dispone de otras captaciones de agua más abajo del río. 

En otras palabras: a priori le tendría que dar igual dejar correr el caudal ecológico del Taibilla, porque esa misma agua puede tomarla luego del Segura en exactamente la misma cantidad.

¿Qué sucede? Que el agua del Taibilla tiene una calidad altísima, mientras que el río Segura atraviesa algunos sustratos rocosos un tanto "complicados", y además recibe todas las aguas pobremente depuradas de Hellín (que Antonio nos confirme si ya se ha inaugurado la nueva depuradora).

Como la MCT recibió en su día concesión sobre el 100% del caudal del Taibilla, ahora se enroca en esa posición... por ahorrar unos cuantos euros en tratamientos y potabilización  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

> El caso del Taibilla es bastante flagrante, porque se utiliza para abastecer a la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (MCT), que abastece principalmente a municipios de la costa y dispone de otras captaciones de agua más abajo del río. 
> 
> En otras palabras: a priori le tendría que dar igual dejar correr el caudal ecológico del Taibilla, porque esa misma agua puede tomarla luego del Segura en exactamente la misma cantidad.
> 
> Como la MCT recibió en su día concesión sobre el 100% del caudal del Taibilla, ahora se enroca en esa posición... por ahorrar unos cuantos euros en tratamientos y potabilización


Sin tener en cuenta que la infraestructura de conducción de aguas ya existe desde la presa de toma, quizá habrá que tomar el agua en otra parte y gastarnos una millonada de euros, de los demás claro, en hacer una nueva no se dónde y como parece además que las ciudades de Lorca, Murcia, Orihuela, Elche y Crevillente, entre otras, están ahora en la costa y han disminuido su población ¿me podríais decir cúando se ha hundido la Manga, el Mar Menor, Torrevieja, Santa Pola, Alicante etc.? es que yo no me he enterado y narices! que viven mi hermano y mi madre a ver si ha pasado algo!. Nada que tendré que mirar Telecinco esta noche.

----------


## Salut

> Sin tener en cuenta que la infraestructura de conducción de aguas ya existe desde la presa de toma quizá habrá que tomar el agua en otra parte y gastarnos una millonada de euros, de los demás claro, en hacer una nueva no se dónde


Si, y nadie dice que se deba demoler (a pesar de estar plenamente amortizada, no así la ETAP de Letur)... sino en vez de llevarse los 0,17 m3/s, llevarse los aprox. 0,07 m3/s que le sobran al río  :Smile: 

La cantidad que aporta hoy día el Río Taibilla a la MCT es más bien escasa, y la capacidad de desalación y depuración de aguas tomadas del Segura es más que suficiente para sustituir el caudal. No hace falta construir ninguna infraestructura nueva, sino simplemente aumentar ligeramente la explotación de otras infraestructuras existentes -sólo incrementar los costes de energía y reactivos-.

En fin, tu línea argumental es una magnífica muestra de lo difícil que es la concertación con los usuarios. Lo irónico del asunto es que después nos encontramos datos como estos:




¿Realmente valen más 4 cervezas que un río vivo?





> y como parece que las ciudades de Lorca, Murcia, Orihuela, Elche y Crevillente, entre otras, están ahora en la costa ¿me podríais decir cúando se ha hundido la Manga, el mar menor, Torrevieja, Santa Pola etc.? es que yo no me he enterado y narices! que viven mi hermano y mi madre a ver si ha pasado algo!. Nada tendré que mirar Telecinco esta noche.


Jajaja es una forma de hablar, de los que estamos más aún en el interior  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El caso es que estan a una cota inferior a los canales del Post-Trasvase, por donde si no voy muy errado circula una parte sustancial del agua de la MCT, antes de ser potabilizada  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## zapata0076

Luego el río se queda seco, no? 

Donde y como se podría denunciar o hacer presión para que le den un mínimo de agua?

Si ese tramo solamente con 0.025 m3/s con los manantiales que hay aguas abajo que le aportan viviría perfectamente. Vamos que el tramo de el pantano hasta la presa de toma va muchas veces con ese caudal y esta bien..y hay vida..

Ese río antes de la construcción de la presa y la presa de toma fue (según me han hablado) uno de los ríos que más truchas producían además de excepcional calidad...en fin..que les supondrá dejar un chorrito más y explotar otras instalaciones un poquitin más...

----------


## Salut

En el proceso de participación pública del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca hemos reiterado las quejas al respecto. Los técnicos de la CHS dicen que "está en vías de solución", aunque en la próxima reunión que tengamos con ellos miraré de preguntarles cómo va el asunto.

Si te parece, podemos intercambiar correos electrónicos por mensaje privado y te digo si me entero de algo, ok?   :Smile:

----------


## zapata0076

De acuerdo, muchas gracias Salut. Por cierto trabajas en algo de este mundillo?? yo estoy estudiando iccp...y el tema de la hidrología me gusta mucho..

Saludos!

----------

